# Need new TV to go with new console



## Akira (Dec 6, 2016)

Im planning to buy both a new TV and a new console this Christmas. I like PS exclusives better, so PS4 it is. But should I wait for Pro or Slim to be launched?
Note that I have a 5mbps internet connection, so 4k content will be tough to get. Should I just stick with FHD?

1. Budget? *About 60k*.
2. Display type and size? 
Depends on the resolution I can get in my budget. But if above 50in, then it should be 4k. Sony is offering a 43in FHD in my price range, while LeEco has a mindblowing 55 inch 4k UHD. 

3. Primary use of Tv/monitor? Gaming, Movies
4. Ports Required? 2 atleast(console, soundbar, something like chromecast)

5. Preferred choice of brand? Need your expertise here. Sony is great, but LeEco is giving a lot for less, and is providing better warranty. Are LeEco and Vu dependable? Is their picture quality on par with Sony?

6. Any TV/monitor in consideration? Online Shopping India Mobile, Cameras, Lifestyle & more Online @ Flipkart.co
Online Shopping India Mobile, Cameras, Lifestyle & more Online @ Flipkart.co
Online Shopping India Mobile, Cameras, Lifestyle & more Online @ Flipkart.co

7. Any other info that you want to share. Should be *able to play HEVC x265 video* codec. Saves a lot of space when on a limited bandwidth.


----------



## Minion (Dec 7, 2016)

According to this Sony PS4 Pro: Price, specs and everything you need to know - Pocket-lin  ps4 can manage 4k games so yes get a 4k tv.

For you budget you should seriously consider Le Eco Super3 X55.

It can even play  4k @60Fps videos and 4 years panel warranty and 2 years unit warranty is very good deal.


----------



## Akira (Dec 7, 2016)

Minion said:


> According to this Sony PS4 Pro: Price, specs and everything you need to know - Pocket-lin  ps4 can manage 4k games so yes get a 4k tv.
> 
> For you budget you should seriously consider Le Eco Super3 X55.
> 
> It can even play  4k @60Fps videos and 4 years panel warranty and 2 years unit warranty is very good deal.



But is there any indication that Sony actually intends on launching Pro in India? Also, what about other 4k content, other than games? Isnt it better to buy Full HD if most of my movies/youtube/netflix will be in 1080p? 
Also, maybe the greatest advantage of Pro is HDR. HDR is required to take full advantage of 4K and HDR is the real deal. However Le Eco x3 series does not have HDR and this in fact it is done intentionally, since Le eco X4 series comes with HDR, and is even cheaper in China.

Please do advise about other brands. Thanks for the suggestion!!

EDIT: On looking around, I found that LE x3 cannot play 4k videos at 60fps, constant drops. 30 fps is smooth though.


----------



## Akira (Dec 7, 2016)

KumarPradeep said:


> Here are few of the best suggestions to go with:
> VIZIO E32-C1 32-Inch 1080p Smart LED HDTV
> LG Electronics 42LF5600
> Vizio E0i-B series
> ...



Not a single one of your recommendations is even available in India, let alone within my budget. Some of them cost over $1500. Please check first next time you're posting from a US-based blog.

Also, does anyone know a reliable way of playing x265 HEVC coded movies on TV? Use HDMI cables with my laptop? Chromecast?


----------



## Minion (Dec 7, 2016)

Akira said:


> But is there any indication that Sony actually intends on launching Pro in India? Also, what about other 4k content, other than games? Isnt it better to buy Full HD if most of my movies/youtube/netflix will be in 1080p?
> Also, maybe the greatest advantage of Pro is HDR. HDR is required to take full advantage of 4K and HDR is the real deal. However Le Eco x3 series does not have HDR and this in fact it is done intentionally, since Le eco X4 series comes with HDR, and is even cheaper in China.
> 
> Please do advise about other brands. Thanks for the suggestion!!
> ...



1)Don't know don't follow consoles.
2)Most 4k led tvs can upscale videos to near 4k 
3)Don't buy 1080p now since 4k looks much better.
4)HDR contents are very less at present.
5)Le Eco is best you can get within your budget and honestly you are expecting too much for 60k.
6)Le Eco can play 4k@60fps I think i have seen that on le website.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 9, 2016)

Akira said:


> Not a single one of your recommendations is even available in India, let alone within my budget. Some of them cost over $1500. Please check first next time you're posting from a US-based blog.
> 
> Also, does anyone know a reliable way of playing x265 HEVC coded movies on TV? Use HDMI cables with my laptop? Chromecast?


TV's can't play all x264 content, let alone x265.
Use smplayer or mpc-hc for playing x265 videos on your laptop, cast it using intel wi-di or hdmi cable.

Also, ignore posts from kumarpradeep, he posts things just to increase post count.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vito scalleta (Dec 10, 2016)

Check out some lg ones too . like LG 43UF770T
GeekyRanjit from youtube once reviewed a Leco Tv and according to him he the tv performed poorly on dark scenes and also the tv took 20s to start up. there wer some other reliability issues as well that he pointed out. Link


----------



## Akira (Dec 10, 2016)

So guys, an update. I've been looking at Sony and LG tvs at offline stores in my area, and the select models which are available. Here are a few options(all of them are 43in):

1. Sony KDL 43W800D for Rs 60k(1080p, 3D model, Smart, 3 HDMI ports)
2. LG 43UH650T (4K HDR, 3HDMI ports, refresh rate is 60hz) for Rs 65k
3. LG 43UF770T, (4K HDR, 3 x HDMI, 3 x USB) for Rs 75k
4. Sony KLV 43W752D (1080p, not smart, 2 HDMI ports) for Rs 52k.

HDMI ports are a slight problem. Sony has pretty good image quality, and basic 1080p, but they have only 2 HDMI ports. Why they're still selling 3D is beyond me. LG, however, offers 4K HDR in the same range and with 1 more port, even if its situated in the rear. I've not yet checked if they can play x265 videos. I've decided to wait and see on the PS4, at least till January. Im sure by then we'll get more news on Ps4 pro status.
I'll be buying a TV by Christmas, so my budget is still flexible while I decide. Please advise. Should I increase my budget? I'll be sitting about 10-12 feet away from the TV, so while 43 inches is Ok, I wouldn't mind getting a 48-49in TV. And if I do get 4K, will it upscale 1080p sufficiently? I might as well look at 4k/HDR I'm also buying Pro.

PS: As I'm getting this for my parents place in Lucknow, buying online is not really an option. Too much hassle if it turns out to be a defective piece. Which is why I'm not getting LeEco. There's a 60-40 chance you'll get a model with huge backlight bleed issues. As for brands, I'm looking at the primary three: Sony, LG and Samsung.
BTW, which is better? Sony's S-PVA panel or LG's IPS panel?


----------



## Minion (Dec 10, 2016)

Akira said:


> So guys, an update. I've been looking at Sony and LG tvs at offline stores in my area, and the select models which are available. Here are a few options(all of them are 43in):
> 
> 1. Sony KDL 43W800D for Rs 60k(1080p, 3D model, Smart, 3 HDMI ports)
> 2. LG 43UH650T (4K HDR, 3HDMI ports, refresh rate is 60hz) for Rs 65k
> ...



Sony KLV 43W800D if budget is issues else LG 43UF770T(4k@60hz,HEVC decoder).

Yes,720p will look much better in 4k led tvs.

IPS    :wide viewing angle but poor contrast ratio
S-PVA: narrow viewing angle but great contrast ratio.


----------



## Kaltrops (Dec 31, 2016)

Akira said:


> But is there any indication that Sony actually intends on launching Pro in India? Also, what about other 4k content, other than games? Isnt it better to buy Full HD if most of my movies/youtube/netflix will be in 1080p?
> Also, maybe the greatest advantage of Pro is HDR. HDR is required to take full advantage of 4K and HDR is the real deal. However Le Eco x3 series does not have HDR and this in fact it is done intentionally, since Le eco X4 series comes with HDR, and is even cheaper in China.
> 
> Please do advise about other brands. Thanks for the suggestion!!
> ...


You don't need the Pro for HDR. And remember another important fact - most PS4 Pro games WON'T be native 4K. 

Also, remember, you won't get to experience the full potential of HDR on these mid range panels. Maybe 30-40% of what HDR is truly capable of. 

But if you ask me, UHD will blow up in 3-4 years. Till then, FHD will still be King. 

But the single most important element in your purchase is viewing distance. How far do you plan on sitting from your screen?


----------



## Kaltrops (Dec 31, 2016)

Minion said:


> Yes,720p will look much better in 4k led tvs.



Much better? No it won't. You won't see any difference. In fact, you might see a softer presentation of lower resolutions on UHD screens, depending on the scaling quality of the panel in question.


----------

